# Ammonia rampant, need help getting it under control



## PTCrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Help! I've got a ten gallon tank that was humming along nicely with 2 African Cichlids and a pleco. There were two other smaller cichlids, but the bigger ones killed them. And then ripped them apart and ate them, but I digress... All of a sudden one day last week I checked the tank water, nitrites are zero, pH is low (6.2) and the ammonia is approx. 2.0 ppm. I had just vaccuumed the gravel approx. 5 days prior, I have done 10% water changes almost daily since the problem (prior to that I did 10% once a week), one level of the filter system was due to be changed so I did, I severely reduced feeding to every third day, and turned down the heat. For a couple of days it looked like the ammonia level was coming down, but this morning I checked it and it's at 2.0 ppm. I'm at a loss. Does anyone know what I can do to correct this problem? Thank you!!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The tank is not suitable for the fish you are keeping. Minimum tank size would be approx 75 gallons. Take the fish back.


----------



## PTCrow (Apr 25, 2005)

75 gallons for 2 cichlids. Really? You'd think web sites would mention something important like that. Why so much room? Thank you for your response, incedentally.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

PT, how big are your fish? If they are very small ( 1-1.5 inch at most) they may be OK short term. Simpte is right; however, he could have been a little more tactfull :roll: Very few cichlids will be happy in a 10 gal. tank for long. Africans (mbuna, I assume ) are far too active for a 10 and they really need to be in a large group. ( 6-8 at least). Your pleco, depending on the species, may get 2 feet long..... Your ammonia problem is because something has happened to your biological filter. What kind of filter do you have? How long has it been running? It could be that vacuuming the gravel and replacing filter media at the same time damaged the bacteria population to the point where you are going through a "mini cycle". Keep changing water, to dilute ammonia.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, sorry about the connotation of the post. Rough night.........................


----------



## PTCrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I whole-heartedly understand the rough night syndrome. Sorta wish I'd had one myself...
Anyway, the tank's been up and running for approx. 8 months. I don't know what to call the filter, but it's outside the tank and has three levels of filtration materials. I change one level each 4 to 6 weeks. This past change I did one week after the vaccuuming, and I try to vaccuume quickly so that there isn't too much of a water loss that needs to be replaced. These cichlids have been in the tank for approx 4 weeks and appear and act healthy, despite the horrendous ammonia level. Go figure. Oh, the store told me this pleco shouldn't get any bigger than 8 inches. You think they told a fib? 
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

It sounds like you have been following the same routine for a long time now, without a problem. I'm not sure what happened, but I think your nitrifing bacteria have been damaged somehow. The fact that you have zero nitrites indicates the ammonia is not being converted. I think it's safe to assume that your tank is going through a nitrogen cycle. Are you familiar with that? If not maybe you should do an internet search. Actually there are several different ways to go. For now just keep changing water. I would recommend 50%/ day. Don't be afraid of large water changes, especially now. Don't forget to neturalize cholorine. Keep us posted.


----------



## PTCrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm on the job. Thanks for your suggestions. With any luck I can post with good news next time.


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

That pH is low for Africans. Check your tap water and see what your starting with in pH and all. :| I have been using the 24 hour method for years. Let the tap sit at least 24 hours before using. Always check for drastic water temperature variance :idea: This has worked for me 30+ years...I use dechlor for emergency setups for a fresh new tank. Other than that I use the 24 buckets.


----------

